# Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013



## Ava (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich plane mit 2 weiteren Anglern eine Kurztrip (aus Deutschland) / 2 Tage - Sa und So (10.2013) in die Salzburger Region und benötige einige Information.. 
Eventuell könnt ihr mir hier weiterhelfen, denn nach 3 Tagen Suche im Internet komme ich einfach nicht weiter.

Leider fällt mir in erster Line die Entscheidung schon einmal schwer wo es eigentlich hin gehen soll?  |krach:

*Irrsee oder Wallersee? *

Zielfisch ist auf jeden Fall erst mal, *Heckt *und *Zander *und *Karpfen *(Tagsüber), gegen einen guten *Waller *wäre auch nicht einzuwenden. 

So jetzt zu den vielen Fragen:



Dürfen beide Seen ohne Angelschein befischt werden?
Preise der Tageskarten?
Erlaubte Fangmenge?
Erlaubte Anzahl der Angelruten?
Erlaubte Fisch Zeiten? Uhrzeiten?
Bootverleih Preise & Vorschriften (wie kein EBoot)?
Unterkünfte in der Nähe zum Boot? gut und günstig.. nix besonderes, denn auf dem Wasser bringt uns ein 5 Sternhotel nix 
Super wären Links oder Telefonnummer, eigene Meinungen, zu den benötigten Informationen. 

Vorteile und Nachteile von den beiden Seen wäre auch aus eurer Sicht interessant. 

Meiner Information nach: 
Irrsee: Viele Fangmeldungen, große Anzahl an Berichten (im Inet), KEINE Besatz Informationen! Gute und viele Infos zu dem See allgemein (wie Tiefenkarte) und schlechte Informationen zum Bootsverleih. 

Wallersee: Wenig Fangmeldungen, wenig Anzahl an Berichten, Gute Besatz Informationen!  Gute und viele Infos zu dem See allgemein (wie Tiefenkarte) und gute Informationen zum Bootsverleih. 
Hier ist eher das Problem der Unterkünfte (infos/preis und leistung).

Beide Seen haben ihre Vor und Nachteile.. Aber wie schon gesagt mir fehlen einige Informationen um eine gute Entscheidung zu treffen! Es würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könntet. 

Grüße, Ava #h

*Update: Eine Antwort wie z.b.:* "Irrsee: fischen ist erlaubt (ohne Schein) fahr zum xyz kauf dort eine karte für xyz (du darft max am Tag so viele Fische raus holen) und hol dir ein Zimmer für Preis xyz bei xyz. Boot bekommst du bei xyz für xyz und fahr an diesen Teil des Sees. Ruderboot ist nur erlaubt Schleppangeln mit max 3 Ruten!" 
_So eine Antwort wäre mit euren Erfahrungsberichte einfach super!!! _


----------



## Fattony (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013*

Irrsee:

Was brauchen Sie, um fischen zu dürfen?
Fischer(gast)karte, Lizenzbuch, Lizenz, Fangliste


Was ist nicht erlaubt?
Lebende Köderfische; vom 1.11. bis 31.01. die Verwendung der Hegene (Paternoster); neben einer gültigen Jahreslizenz darf keine weitere Lizenz gelöst werden.

Sonderbrittelmaße:
Abweichend von den gesetzlichen Brittelmaßen gelten für
Hecht: 60 cm           
Forelle: 75 cm
Renke (Reinanken): 40 cm           
Karpfen: 40 cm
Zander: 50 cm

Sonderschonzeit:
Renke (Reinanken) von 1. November bis 31. Jänner


Preise:

1 Tag         € 35,-    (Erwachsener)        € 17,50 (Schüler bis 14, Jugendliche bis 18)
1 Woche    € 85,- (Erwachsener)            € 42,50 (Schüler bis 14, Jugendliche bis 18)
Lizenzbuch    € 15,-

Beschränkungen:
max. 2 Stück Salmoniden oder Maränen (Reinanken) pro Tag
max. 7 Stück karpfen und Schleie pro Tag
max. 20 Stück Maränen pro Jahr
Bei Maränenfischerei keine Haken die kleiner als Größe 14 sind, verwenden.

Kontakt: 
Familie Manglberger - Fischerkarten am Irrsee
Am Irrsee 28 
4893 Zell am Moos am Irrsee 

Telefon: +43 6234 8642
E-Mail:info@mondsee.at
Web:www.mondsee.at



Komm schon, so schwer ist das nun auch wieder nicht .. :vik:


----------



## Ava (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013*

okay, das sieht echt gut aus..  erst mal vielen Dank..!!
_
Offene Punkte hätte ich leider immer noch._

*Lizenz:* Damit wird der Angelschein gemeint? Deutscher und Österreichischer? 

Fang-*Beschränkungen: *
Wenn ich das richtig verstehe.. darf man an einem Tag. 
z.B. 2 Hechte + 7 Karpfen fangen? _(falls doch.. echt krass!)_
*
Bootsverleih?:

Unterkunft: *findet man unter: http://www.tiscover.com*
*


----------



## Ava (17. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013*

So die Entscheidung ist gefallen diesmal wird es der *Wallersee*.

*Karte:* 15,- +5,- Fangbuch (auch ohne Angelschein erhältlich)
*EBoot:* 26,- 4 Sitzplätze
*Unterkunft*: Ferienwohnung 25,- pro Person / inkl. Frühstück.

*Erlaubte Fangmenge:* 3 Raubfisch - 4 Karpfen (Pro Karte und Tag)
*Max Ruten Anzahl:* 2 Stück Pro Karte! Auch beim Schleppen!

*Angelkarten und Bootsverleih:* Familie Kappeler: www.bootsverleih.at Öffnen ab 8:00 Uhr (Sa. im Herbst/Winter)

Dann hoffe ich doch mal das ich euch einen ausführlichen Fangbericht posten kann.?? ^^


----------



## Ava (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013*

*Wallersee 2 Tage 10.2013*

                                                      Hallo Zusammen,
wir sind über das letzte Wochenende 19.10 bis  20.10.2013 am Wallersee (Österreich) beim fischen gewesen und hier  bekommt ihr einen Einblick über das Gewässer und dem kurz Trip.
Die Kosten:
Karte pro Tag: 15,- + Fangbuch für eine Woche: 10,- (Tagesfangbuch: 5,-)
Boot: 28,- pro Tag
Übernachtung: ca. 25,- pro Person inkl. Frühstück.
Insgesamt: 83,- pro Person (wir waren zu dritt) zwei Tage lang.
Ziel Fisch: Hecht, Zander, Karpfen
Gewässer:  Sehr interessant mit viel Schilf und teilweise sehr Flach.. allerdings  an manchen Stellen auch wieder sehr schnell abfallende Kanten bis auf  10-15m. Das Wasser sauber allerdings mit einer Starken Strömung. Der  Untergrund: Steine/Kies und am Schilf auch schlammige Stellen.
Getestete Köder:
 Köder Raubfisch: Gummifisch, Blinker, Woppler, Toter Köderfisch, Wurm 
Köder Friedfisch: Wurm, Mais (inkl Anfüttern)
Zusammenfassung:
 Erst mal sollte man sich unbedingt ein Boot mieten da die interessanten  Stellen nur vom Boot erreichbar sind. 70-80% bestehen aus Schilfgürtel  und die tiefen Stellen im See sind nur vom Boot zu erreichen. Das Boot  bietet Platz für 4 Personen, jedoch ist es zu empfehlen nur 2 Leute in  ein Boot zu setzten. Wir waren zu dritt und das war teilweise schon sehr  eng.
Wir hatten alle gängigen Fangmethoden getestet (zupfen,  schleppen, blinkern) in verdienen tiefen und Geschwindigkeiten und  kommen zu dem Ergebnis das egal was wir probiert hatten, wir nicht  einmal einen BISS bekommen haben.  Echt traurig.. das nicht einmal ein  Barsch oder ein Köderfisch angebissen hatten.. Echt Krass, so was habe  ich in den letzten Jahren nicht erlebt!
Nach dem wir uns mit  einigen Fischer (auch Einheimische) unterhalten hatten (die genau das  selbe erlebt hatten) muss ich leider sagen.. Der Wallersee ist es nicht  Wert befischt zu werden.
Die Gegend und der See sind traumhaft aber wer fischen fangen will braucht hier hin nicht fahren!
Hecht/Zander Fangmethoden!
Wir  hatten den kompletten See mehrmals mit verschiedenen Ködern  abgeschleppt (langsam und mittel schnell) und an interessanten Stellen  halt gemacht. Spinnen und Zupfen und Posen fischen getestet. KEIN BISS!!
Karpfen
Mit  Pose und Grundmontage inkl Anfüttern und das mit 6 Ruten (pro Angler 2)  keinen Biss. Teig oder Mais und sogar Wurm, es war echt total egal was  wir gemacht hatten nicht einmal hat sich was bewegt.
Abends waren  wir dann mit einheimischen Anglern zusammengesessen und diese konnten  uns nur bestätigen das der See so gut wie tot (leer) ist.. Die  Berufsfischerei und der hohe Freizeit Angel Tourismus haben den See leer  gemacht. Der Besatz der letzten Jahre hätte hier nichts geholfen und  wäre im allgemeinen für die Größe des Gewässers ein Witz gewesen.
 Fazit: Spart euch das Geld wenn ihr beim Angeln was erwischen wollt.  
Uns  hatte es auch so Spaß gemacht, auch ohne einen Fisch an den Hacken zu  bekommen. Allerdings zum Wallersee wird es uns die kommenden Jahre  sicher nicht mehr ziehen. Da muss sich erst einiges ändern und so was  ist sehr schade da es ein sehr attraktiver See ist.


----------



## SchleppLugi (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013*

Servus Ava,

tut mir leid das dein Tripp so in die Hose gegangen ist. Der Wallersee wie auch der Irrsee sind momentan wirklich nicht einfach zu befischen da der Angeldruck sehr hoch ist.

Gerade das Schleppfischen wird seit Jahren intensiv betrieben und da gute Ausrüstung (Sideplaner, Castaic usw.) immer leichter erhältlich ist und an vielen Seen die Benutzung eines E-Motors beim schleppen erlaubt wurde geht die Post ab.

Vor 10 Jahren waren es nur eine Hand voll spezialisten an jedem See die wirklich Stundenlang mit Planern gerudert sind und die meisten haben viele und vor allem große Fische wieder zurückgesetzt. Es wurde damals auch nicht schlecht gefangen und 30 Hechte pro Jahr über 80 cm (da fängt ein brauchbarer Freiwasserhecht an) waren mit Ausdauer schon zu erreichen.

Jetzt gibt es Leute die nehmen diese 30 Hechte pro Jahr mit weil sie jetzt auch mit E-Motor schleppen können das muss irgendwann den Bestand stark dezimieren und die Fische scheu machen.

Weiters war zu Zeit auch sehr schlecht gewählt. Im Herbst sind diese Schleppseen sehr schwer zu befischen die Futterfische stehen auf 10-30 Meter da kommst du nur mit Downrigger wirklich runter und die Hechte sind aufgrund der kalten Temperaturen schon sehr träge. Freiwasserschleppen ist was für die warme Jahreszeit 15-22 Grad sind optimal, die Sprungschicht bildet sich und die Hechte wandern nach oben und sind im warmen Wasser viel aktiver und fressen einfach mehr.
Speziell im Mai bestehen auch noch gute chancen eine dicke Mutti im Flachwasser zu erwischen.

Im Herbst bilden sich große Schwärme von Futterfischen wenn man nicht genau weiß wo die sind, kein Echolot hat oder verwenden darf wirds schwierig. Am besten geht wahrscheinlich noch Jiggen mit 23er Gufis auf 6-20m aber ist keine leichte angelei.

Der Besatz ist auch immer schlecht da die Berufsfischer möglichst wenig Hechte drinnen haben wollen, die Fressen ihren  die Renke und können aucBrot und Butterfisch die Renke den Hechtbandwurm übertragen. Außerdem hat sich gezeigt das Besatzfische niemals mit einheimischen Babys mithalten können und sie schlecht rauben und sich nicht durchsetzen können.

Zander sind generell in jedem Alpensee schwierig zu fangen. Wasser einfach zu klar und kalt. Sie sind zwar stehts present aber es bildet sich kein großer Bestand aus.

Wenn du nochmals im Herbst an einen großten Alpensee in Österreich willst würde ich dir eher einen mit gutem Saiblingsbestand empfehlen. Dort sammeln sich die Seesaiblinge im Herbst zum laichen an tiefen felsigen stellen und mit ihnen ziehen auch die Hechte mit, auch große Rotaugen und Laubenschwärme sammeln sich an diesen Stellen.

Dort mit großen Gummifischen und Boddenwürmern befischt kann es immer wieder heftig einschlagen. Da auch diese Angelei auf Tiefen von 6-30 stattfinden braucht man schon schweres Gerät um die großen Köder runterzubringen und ordentlich zu führen. 

Aber es kann sich sicherlich lohnen, und es besteht immer die reele chance einen richtig dicken 1,20er+ Fisch rauszuholen.

LG Christian


----------



## andy84 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013*

Ich werde mir heuer den Weisensee genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, ein Bekannter hatte da letztes jahr gut gefangen,  93-96-99-126
 in einer Woche schöne Steigerung, welche hechtgewässer in östereich wären noch einen besuch wert?


----------



## andy84 (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013*

Wie schauts denn mit dem Wolfgangsee aus?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (22. Februar 2014)

*AW: Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013*

Es gibt nen Edit Button .... oder musst du Beiträge sammeln wie im anderen Thread?


----------



## SchleppLugi (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Irrsee oder Wallersee Herbst 2013*

Es gibt viele interessante Seen, Weissensee und Wolfgangsee gehören sicher dazu.

Zeller See (SBG.) und Attersee sind auch nicht schlecht.
Leicht ist trotzdem keiner dieser Seen zu befischen, zumindest nicht auf Großhechte im glasklaren Wasser.

Wichtig ist das du gut Vorbereitet und Ausgerüstet bist. Ganz wichtig ist für mich ein gutes Boot und ein starker Motor. Fische fangen die Fleißigen wenn du den ganzen Tag mit 4 Sideplanern schleppst muss das Boot schon passen und der Motor nicht nach 3 Stunden schlapp machen.

Ich würde anfang bis mitte Juni fahren, es hat sich über Jahre gezeigt das das eine gute Phase ist. Das Wasser ist noch nicht zu warm, die Fische stehen noch flacher als im Hochsommer und sind noch nicht ganz so stark "verblinkert" wie am Ende der Saison. Außerdem beißen meist Barsch, Zander, Renke zu dieser Zeit auch nicht schlecht.

LG Christian


----------

